# October 2018 CSV Application



## Canad1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

Is there anyone who made a fresh application for a CSV in October 2018. If yes, is the visa out yet of did you get a response from DHA.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

Canad1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there anyone who made a fresh application for a CSV in October 2018. If yes, is the visa out yet of did you get a response from DHA.


Was that application within RSA? CSV don't take that long when applying within the country.


----------



## Canad1 (Apr 29, 2019)

No i applied in Zim. So that's why its taking long.
Thanks


----------



## chirwasam (Apr 23, 2019)

If you applied in Zim minimum waiting period is 6 months


----------

